# Looking for new to me casting reel for the surf



## Averychandler184

Looking for an Avet mc or other reels equivalent with a mag control must be able to ship to me I will pay shipping cost


----------



## BeachBob

Where will you be fishing and what species will you be targeting?

Are you relatively new to revolving reels for surf fishing?


----------



## Sea Level

Avery, I have a number of reels you may be interested in. As I've aged I am more comfortable casting my spinners.

Penn 525 Mag with Neil Mackellow thumb screw side plate.
Akios 656 both a silver one and maroon one
ABU 6500CT custom built by Jerry Foran with only ABU original parts

I fished these alongside an AVET SX for years - enjoyed them all.
e-mail at [email protected] if interested


----------



## Fish Hunter

I have a couple of Penn Squall 15's on 10' rods that would be great. $175 for both rod and Penn reel. That is for one setup.


----------



## BeachBob

FS: NIB modded Abu C3 Sweden 5500 Rocket Reel


Never fished, cast, or rod mounted. Abu C3 5500 gear side, Rocket Reel solid machined cage and end plate w/mono mag, Rocket Reel spool and ABEC 5 hybrid ceramic spool bearings. A superb casting reel for beach or field. $200/shipped in the USA.




www.pierandsurf.com


----------

